# Spielsüchtig



## Bauschaum7 (15. Juni 2020)

geht Euch das auch so auf den Sack das seit einem Jahr extrem viel Werbung im Fernsehen kommt von Vera&John ,Hyperino , Greencasino mit Zylinder etc.  werden ja immer mehr .....   wenn man da garnicht mitspielen darf.
Oder gibt es wirklich soviele Spielsüchtige in Schleswig-Holstein ?

Wenn das regional bei denen im Fernsehen kommt ist es ja okay , aber die ganze Bundesrepublik damit belasten wenn man eh nicht mitspielen darf , ist echt fragwürdig .  
Und da sollte die Bundesregierung eingreifen. 

Oder wie seht ihr das ?

PS: da vermisse ich eher die Persilwerbung , Milka , Schuhsohlen , oder Kaffeewerbung ( aber nur fairtrade )  ........


----------



## wuselsurfer (15. Juni 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> geht Euch das auch so auf den Sack das seit einem Jahr extrem viel Werbung im Fernsehen kommt von Vera&John ,Hyperino , Greencasino mit Zylinder etc.  werden ja immer mehr .....   wenn man da garnicht mitspielen darf.
> Oder gibt es wirklich soviele Spielsüchtige in Schleswig-Holstein ?


Du wirst die Wahrheit nicht hören wollen, weil es Dir ja, wie immer, nur um dummes Gelaber geht, aber in Schleswig-Holstein herrschen andere Gesetze, als im Rest Deutschlands.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (15. Juni 2020)

anscheinend wird sone FSH-Masche von der Bundesregierung toleriert bzw sogar gefördert   .... hmmm

Es geht mir halt extrem auf den Sack und nervt nur noch .

Wer macht das bzw meldet sich da an oder zieht extra deswegen um  oder kauft einen Zweitwohnsitz  extra deswegen  ?

Wenn dann geht man doch direkt in so eine richtige Location , schon rein wegen der Atmosphäre .   

Aber ein simples Computerprogramm was dir die Scheine vom Konto holt ohne geil Cocktails , wer macht sowas ? 
Gibt es wirklich soviel Dumme in Deutschland das die Werbung sich lohnt ?  Oder bekommen die das gratis und die Fernsehsender werden an der Abzocke beteilligt  ?
Anders kann ich es mir fast nicht vorstellen .


----------



## wuselsurfer (15. Juni 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Es geht mir halt extrem auf den Sack und nervt nur noch . .


Ich hab da so eine Taste auf der Fernbedienung und ZAP - plötzlich ist da die Werbung weg und ein anderer Sender taucht auf.

Sollte man mal testen, als sich hier breit auszukotzen.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (15. Juni 2020)

Problem dabei ist ja  ,   da läuft die selbe   Sche.ße

deswegen geht es mir ja so auf den Sack mitlerweile  xD


----------



## Painkiller (15. Juni 2020)

> PS: da vermisse ich eher die Persilwerbung , Milka , Schuhsohlen , oder Kaffeewerbung ( aber nur fairtrade )  ........


Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage: Warum bzw. wieso schaust du überhaupt TV? Die meisten Sender bieten ein Mediathek oder laden ihre Inhalte auf Youtube hoch. Ich werf den TV nur noch an, um die Inhalte zu konsumieren, die ich auch wirklich sehen will.
Bei mir hängt eine PS4 am TV. Mehr braucht´s nicht. Damit kann ich so ziemlich alles abrufen. Und das ohne Werbung, Zensur, schlechter Bildqualität etc.


----------



## wuselsurfer (15. Juni 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Problem dabei ist ja  ,   da läuft die selbe   Sche.ße


Bei mir nicht.
Ich suche mir meine Sendungen aus: Mediatheken, Internetdienste, DVD, ... .



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> deswegen geht es mir ja so auf den Sack mitlerweile  xD


 Mach die Augen zu.


----------



## JePe (15. Juni 2020)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage: Warum bzw. wieso schaust du überhaupt TV?



Wenn ich ´ne Muenze schmeissen muesste: weil ihm allmaehlich keine Beklopptheiten mehr einfallen, ueber die man "diskutieren" koennte. Da ist die naechtliche Werbung auf Sport 1 ein wahrer Quell der Inspiration.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (15. Juni 2020)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage: Warum bzw. wieso schaust du überhaupt TV? Die meisten Sender bieten ein Mediathek oder laden ihre Inhalte auf Youtube hoch. Ich werf den TV nur noch an, um die Inhalte zu konsumieren, die ich auch wirklich sehen will.
> Bei mir hängt eine PS4 am TV. Mehr braucht´s nicht. Damit kann ich so ziemlich alles abrufen. Und das ohne Werbung, Zensur, schlechter Bildqualität etc.



Ja , das ist sone Berieselungssache  ,  und außerdem bezahle ich ja dafür  schon 2x  .  GEZ + das was in der miete fürs Kabelfernsehen drin ist  .

Jetzt extra nochmal bezahlen und muss dann noch extra selber entscheiden  ...hmmm

Mir reicht es eigentlich wenn ich zocke oder nicht zocke   ,  aber jetzt noch extra entscheiden was ich sehen möchte ......  Ich bin da so eher oldschool und laß mich überraschen was 20:15 kommt 

Darum gehts ja eigentlich auch nicht .... grrr   ,  siehe Startpost !

Und es geht auch nicht darum Bauschaum runterzumachen bzw als " dumm hinzustellen wollen"   wenn man sonst nix zum Thema beitragen kann oder möchte .  xD   .... du Münzenwerfer DuuhhH ^^


----------



## -Shorty- (15. Juni 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Ja , das ist sone Berieselungssache  ,  und außerdem bezahle ich ja dafür  schon 2x  .  GEZ + das was in der miete fürs Kabelfernsehen drin ist  .
> 
> Jetzt extra nochmal bezahlen und muss dann noch extra selber entscheiden  ...hmmm




Sachen gibts ... habt ihr gehört, er zahlt GEZ und einen Mietanteil, dieser Teufelskerl.


----------



## Mahoy (15. Juni 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Sachen gibts ... habt ihr gehört, er zahlt GEZ und einen Mietanteil, dieser Teufelskerl.



Du sagst es! Ich wüsste zu gerne, wie man "GebührenEinzugsZentrale" bezahlt, traue mich aber gar nicht, ihn direkt darauf anzusprechen.
Könnte jemand ein gutes Wort für mich einlegen?


----------



## der_yappi (15. Juni 2020)

Spricht er jetzt schon von sich aus in der dritten Person...?

Ansonsten:
HDD-Recorder - > Aufnehmen -> Werbung vorspulen -> Problem gelöst -> Thread kann zu


----------



## taks (15. Juni 2020)

der_yappi schrieb:


> HDD-Recorder - > Aufnehmen -> Werbung vorspulen -> Problem gelöst -> Thread kann zu



Oder einfach Replay-TV 

edit: Find grad ned wie das in Deutschland heisst -.- 
Replay-TV = Ein TV-Abo wo man 7 Tage zurückspulen kann


----------



## Bauschaum7 (15. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Du sagst es! Ich wüsste zu gerne, wie man "GebührenEinzugsZentrale" bezahlt, traue mich aber gar nicht, ihn direkt darauf anzusprechen.
> Könnte jemand ein gutes Wort für mich einlegen?



Wird doch automatisch abgebucht  xD   ,   blöde Frage ^^

Du mußt die nicht extra bezahlen !


----------



## ron006 (15. Juni 2020)

Die Casino Werbungen kamen vermehrt auf, weil auch in andere Bundesländer die Gesetze für das Onlinespielen geändert werden sollte.
MfG


----------



## Bauschaum7 (15. Juni 2020)

ron006 schrieb:


> Die Casino Werbungen kamen vermehrt auf, weil auch in andere Bundesländer die Gesetze für das Onlinespielen geändert werden sollte.
> MfG



meinst du das lohnt sich?   .... siehe Seite 1

Ist doch egal wo die Server stehen ...  crazy xD


----------



## Tengri86 (15. Juni 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> meinst du das lohnt sich?   .... siehe Seite 1
> 
> Ist doch egal wo die Server stehen ...  crazy xD



Spiel doch mit der kohle von deinem Lufthansa aktien -> online blackjack, roulette usw.  Dann hast du vlt Geld  für die neue titan Generation.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (15. Juni 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Spiel doch mit der kohle von deinem Lufthansa aktien -> online blackjack, roulette usw.  Dann hast du vlt Geld  für die neue titan Generation.



bei Onlinecasino werde ich schon hellhörig ^^  ,  wenn die sagen zahle 50 ein ... und spiele mit 100  ..... da muß ein Haken dran sein

Im September sollen ja die neuen Nvidia-Karten an Start gehen  ,  glaube aber eher zum Weihnachtsgeschäft kommen die 3080ti´s an den Start  . 
Bis dahin muss die Lufthansaaktie wieder durchstarten       " nur noch bei 9,90€ "

Würde ja gerne , aber kann es nicht weil es nur für Leute aus Schleswig-Holstein ist . Das darf ich nicht und werde mich auch deswegen nicht strafbar machen .


----------



## Lexx (15. Juni 2020)

Thread -->> Rumpelkammer!
Besonders nach so einem Startpost.

BTW: Ich mag Scooter..


----------



## Bauschaum7 (15. Juni 2020)

Liegt aber nicht an mir , wenn die Leute den Startpost verfehlen und nur auf eins hinaus wollen .

Definitiv kein Rumpelkammerthread  .   Die Leute müssen sich nur mal konzentrieren um was es in dem Post geht .

Oder ein Moderator räumt mal auf

Gut über die Formulierung im Startpost könnte man sich streiten  , aber ich hab kein Jura studiert und bin kein AnnhhwahlD.  Oder bist du einer Golom ?


----------



## DKK007 (15. Juni 2020)

Schau doch für deine GEZ einfach normal Ard+ZDF usw., da läuft solche Werbung nicht. 
Die läuft vor allem bei Pro7.

Ab 20:15 läuft bei den ÖR überhaupt keine Werbung mehr.


----------



## Lexx (15. Juni 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Liegt aber nicht an mir , wenn die Leute den Startpost verfehlen und nur auf eins hinaus wollen .
> 
> Definitiv kein Rumpelkammerthread  .   Die Leute müssen sich nur mal konzentrieren um was es in dem Post geht .
> 
> ...


Sorry, aber 1. beleidigend werden und 2. wohin kacken, und dann nach einem "Putzdienst" rufen,
ist schon ein starkes Stück.

Lies mal Dein Startpost, und dann verrate uns Schreibern und Kommentatoren,
was das mit "Wirtschaft, Politik und Wissenschaft" zu tun hat.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (15. Juni 2020)

Thema kann geschlossen werden  .......

Wußte ja nicht das hier alle alles so persönlich nehmen wenn es eigentlich um nichts geht . Um im Gegensatz das dummhinstellen so im Vordergrund steht .

Ich wäre der Letzte der nach dem Putzdienst schreit ,  wollte es diesmal nur vorwegnehmen .

Schönen Tag noch .

PS:  für rumpelkammerverschieben  mit den Kommentaren  brauch dann auch nicht mehr sein .

Und was sind Schreibern ?


----------



## wuselsurfer (15. Juni 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Ist doch egal wo die Server stehen ...  crazy xD


 Du wirst es nie begreifen ...


----------



## Bauschaum7 (15. Juni 2020)

Neeeiiinnnn xD


----------



## P2063 (16. Juni 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Wer macht das bzw meldet sich da an oder zieht extra deswegen um  oder kauft einen Zweitwohnsitz  extra deswegen  ?



Niemand meldet sich deswegen um. Es ist nun mal so, dass (online) Glücksspiel nicht in jedem Bundesland legal ist, also nutzen findige Betreiber diese Gesetzeslücke aus. Übrigens weniger, weil sie es nur mit der fadenscheinigen "für Ort XYZ" Begründung dürfen, sondern hauptsächlich um den Kunden die nicht aus NRW sind die Auszahlung möglicher Gewinne zu verweigern 



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Gibt es wirklich soviel Dumme in Deutschland das die Werbung sich lohnt ?


ja, sonst würden sie es nicht machen

und übrigens: man macht vor einem Satzzeichen kein Leerzeichen.


----------



## Painkiller (16. Juni 2020)

> Thema kann geschlossen werden  .......


*
*Closed*
*
Gruß
Pain


----------

